
On Modern Propaganda - uoaei
http://250bpm.com/blog:108
======
uoaei
I submit this in response to the persistent meme that "Russian ads didn't
decide the election." I agree that even if they did use ads, that is far from
the whole story. I want to bring to light some of the arguments for how social
media more broadly can be used as a weapon of propaganda by polarizing
everyone who participates, making them more vocal, and viralizing the
propagandistic memes that move through society through the vectors of friends
and family members, not of insignificant ads per se (though these certainly
reinforce the feeling that "others believe what I do so there must be some
truth!").

